# Nara's meatballs (easy recipe)



## MomLady (Aug 14, 2010)

Since there's a bunch of newer people, thought you might want to try this recipe. 
This is completely edible by people, in fact it's based on a recipe for toddler meatballs I used to make for my son for when he was a toddler.

1 jar of baby food "meat" chicken, turkey, beef, ham?

1 -2 Tablespoons of a baby food fruit (I use 2nd food bananas)

1-2 Tablespoons of a baby food single vegetable ( I use squash or sweet potatoes)

1+ cup of baby cereal--I use oatmeal because of the rice/arsenic issue

add-ins:
1-2 teaspoons of golden ground flax meal--for heart health and skin
3-4 capsules of Co-Sequin for cats (after age 2 or 3, for joint health--empty the capsules in the mix)

Mix together, it needs to be about the consistency of cookie dough. Add more ingredients as needed.

Drop on a jelly roll pan that has been sprayed with non-stick spray and then wiped off so it's not too thick. I also put down a sheet of aluminum foil.

This is the hard part--roll into "meatballs" about 1/4 to 1/2 teaspoon each. They have to be hand-rolled to get the air pockets out, otherwise they will be hollow. 

This makes about 100-140 meatballs.

Bake at 350 degrees for about 15-20 minutes. You want them to be "set" not squishy.

Cool completely. Freeze in an appropriate container AND LABEL! 

I keep about 10-12 in a container in the refrigerator and thaw as needed.

To feed, I kind of crush them up into kibble size bites. 

You can experiment with different combinations. 

Hope this helps everyone out. 

MomLady (Donna)


----------



## Buttons (Dec 21, 2014)

Just to be clear though, this is a recipe for people not hedgehogs right. The only part of this recipe suitable for hedgehogs is the beef and egg. Hedgehogs should never be given seasoned meats. It sounds like a good recipe for people though.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Deleted the post as a spam post.


----------



## Buttons (Dec 21, 2014)

I wondered if that was a mischief post, but I wanted others to be aware of the harmful ingredients. MomLady has a wonderful recipe here!


----------



## soulequilliam (Jul 22, 2014)

How long can these safely be left in with Hedgie - is it ok to feed in pm and take out whats left in the am?


----------



## MomLady (Aug 14, 2010)

If there's anything left! :lol:


----------

